# Someone did not have a good day



## MSsnowplowing

So here's the background. 
For the last 3 storms this person has been parking on the hill and hampering plowing efforts.
They had been sent 3 notices not to park on hill during a snow storm.
This last storm the fourth time they parked there.
After the storm was over I was doing clean up, people were moving their cars so I could clean the parking spots.
This person did not move their car on the hill.
So enclosed their car with the left over snow.

The best part it was the last thing I did and as I was driving away they finally came out.

They threw up their hands and mouthed "WHAT THE F&&&"

Do you think they are going to park on the hill for future storms?

They are just lucky I didn't do it for the blizzard, That would have been a whole lot more snow.


----------



## BC Handyman

Looks good, nice job! Nice & tight, without too much toughing....again good job!

If you park in my way
in the pile your car will lay
Plowman on the road Yeahhh!


----------



## MR. Elite

Very nice job brother!! LMAO!
It deff coulda been packed a lil more.... but mayb next time right?? 
Cause U kno they will obviously do it again..... Wat fools!!


----------



## WingPlow

sorry but thats just childish IMO

good thing they didnt to get out in an emergency


----------



## BC Handyman

WingPlow;1570390 said:


> sorry but thats just childish IMO
> 
> good thing they didnt to get out in an emergency


True, but the message was delivered.
If they got the message is another story, or what they read of it again can vary. Maybe they thought you did that just to be an azz. I hope they learn & you dont need to do it again, but right or wrong, its still funny to me:laughing:


----------



## xgiovannix12

haha that looks fun. Gotta admit it would be even more fun with more snow. But heck that's going to be hard to dig out.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin

I LOVE doing this in my Home owner associations. They B**** if you dont get close enough to the mailboxes, ***** if you hit a box, ***** If the streets not cleared Curb to Curb... Then they leave cars in the street and in dead ends and wonder why I'M So mean to plow them in..

*LESSON LEARNED!*


----------



## MSsnowplowing

WingPlow;1570390 said:


> sorry but thats just childish IMO
> 
> good thing they didnt to get out in an emergency


Maybe so, but remember they were warned 3 times not to park there during a snow storm.

Blocking part of the road by parking your car on a hill on the main entrance during a snow storm is simply not responsible behaviour.

And then not coming out to move it during clean up like the other 50 tenants did is telling me they don't give a damn.

So I simply sent them a message they couldn't ignore like they did the last 3 warning letters.

You know there is always one point in our jobs that we really want to do that to someone who is like that.

If they have had a fair warning, then I do it.

:laughing: besides it was a good laugh.


----------



## xgiovannix12

MSsnowplowing;1570405 said:


> Maybe so, but remember they were warned 3 times not to park there during a snow storm.
> 
> Blocking part of the road by parking your car on a hill on the main entrance during a snow storm is simply not responsible behaviour.
> 
> And then not coming out to move it during clean up like the other 50 tenants did is telling me they don't give a damn.
> 
> So I simply sent them a message they couldn't ignore like they did the last 3 warning letters.
> 
> You know there is always one point in our jobs that we really want to do that to someone who is like that.
> 
> If they have had a fair warning, then I do it.
> 
> :laughing: besides it was a good laugh.


I dont see nothing wrong . You did the right thing plus its always to have a nice laugh out of it.

IF it were me Id pass by the next day to see if they dug it out yet . :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus

Who among us has not been tempted...? I for one have never resorted to it. You just made an enemy, and brought you professionalism down a notch. While they might for all intents andpurposes seem like an ahole...it's no reason to stoop to the same level.
When I come across people that tick me off when plowing I try to remember how I felt the day someone close to me passed away in front of me and how it seemed odd that the world kept turning and that people were still rude ....not having a clue what I had been through that day/week/month.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Mr.Markus;1570417 said:


> Who among us has not been tempted...? I for one have never resorted to it. You just made an enemy, and brought you professionalism down a notch. While they might for all intents andpurposes seem like an ahole...it's no reason to stoop to the same level.
> When I come across people that tick me off when plowing I try to remember how I felt the day someone close to me passed away in front of me and how it seemed odd that the world kept turning and that people were still rude ....not having a clue what I had been through that day/week/month.


Lifes a bit** Wanna be a bit** then you get what you get. 

I gotta admit He was nice not to get more snow to box them in cause I would of.


----------



## coldcoffee

Not as childish as someone pouring some water on those piles after night fall & the temps fall out...I had an apartment complex once where a kid kept turning on the outdoor water faucets on the buildings during heavy snow storms. The ice ruts were close to a foot thick in some spots, the drains were all frozen over & several cars became frozen to the pavement...wasn't fun for me to plow, but I'm sure the kids had a good laugh. I didn't complain because the salt bill was insane.


----------



## Buswell Forest

I would want to myself....but probably wouldn't. Reputation is everything. 
No, I'd return to clean it up, and put an invoice in the mailbox addressed to "Owner of the white car left on the roadway during storms". I'd also send a copy to the HOA so they knew.


----------



## Buswell Forest

coldcoffee;1570430 said:


> Not as childish as someone pouring some water on those piles after night fall & the temps fall out.


Looks to me like it will set up like hardened concrete all by itself.


----------



## plownoob

I give it a 7/10. You could of windrow'd more snow on the sides.


----------



## WingPlow

Who among us has not been tempted...? I for one have never resorted to it. You just made an enemy, and brought you professionalism down a notch



what do ya know, there is someone on this site who actually "gets it"


----------



## xgiovannix12

WingPlow;1570496 said:


> Who among us has not been tempted...? I for one have never resorted to it. You just made an enemy, and brought you professionalism down a notch
> 
> what do ya know, there is someone on this site who actually "gets it"


Nope :laughing:


----------



## L.I.Mike

Ok I admit to doing that twice. I asked them twice not to park on the street, they told me to f myself. There was no third time.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Been tempted... have left a windrow next to a car in a lot that pulled in and parked right where I was plowing. They were obviously still able to get out just fine but I think they realized I could have made it much worse. 

F'em though. They have been warned. Just say since the warnings were not taken seriously you assumed the car was abandon???


----------



## willshome

We are on this forum lol
Well the owner of the car is on a forum b#tch about the A hole plower


----------



## ajman21

I like what you did. personally; after three warnings I would have called the hoa and had the car towed at the owners expense. looks more professional and still a good time!


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Well a few things.

1. You just made an enemy, and brought you professionalism down a notch.
2. You could have put more snow near the sides of the car.
3. You should have had them towed.

1.
Frankly I really don't care about making an enemy from a jackass who ignores 3 warning letters and doesn't move their car during a one hour cleanup. 
My motto is you give me respect, I give you respect right back. 
You F**K with me, I end it.

There are quite a few aspects to professionalism.
There are no set rules in this matter with dealing with people. 
Every situation is different.
What you may do, I may not and vice versa.
What you may call professionalism I may call kissing their ass.
What it really boils down to is, does the client like you and the job you do and the way you do it and the way you handle people.
If they don't you lose the client.

BTW, Afterwards I went to the property manager and showed them the pictures.
They were glad I did it they laughed and commented "maybe this well get them not to park on the hill during a storm"

As for the professionalism in plowing, take a real close look at the pictures,
The snow is packed in and really close to the car but not pushed into it hard front and back, as for the sides, well that is what is left from the storm and as close as I care to get to a car parked on a hill while plowing. 

2.
I put the snow that was left on the hill by this car up close and personal, I wasn't about bring snow from other areas and really bury them.
Thats for the next storm if they still want to park there. 

3.
I thought about the towing option, but in these times I think a little hard work shoveling out your car is a better learning option than paying towing charges.

On a side note, they did shovel their car out and I went back and cleaned it up the following day.

Funny thing, there were no cars parked on the hill when usually there is. :whistling: Gee I wonder why


----------



## xgiovannix12

MSsnowplowing;1570583 said:


> Well a few things.
> 
> 1. You just made an enemy, and brought you professionalism down a notch.
> 2. You could have put more snow near the sides of the car.
> 3. You should have had them towed.
> 
> 1.
> Frankly I really don't care about making an enemy from a jackass who ignores 3 warning letters and doesn't move their car during a one hour cleanup.
> My motto is you give me respect, I give you respect right back.
> You F**K with me, I end it.
> 
> There are quite a few aspects to professionalism.
> There are no set rules in this matter with dealing with people.
> Every situation is different.
> What you may do, I may not and vice versa.
> What you may call professionalism I may call kissing their ass.
> What it really boils down to is, does the client like you and the job you do and the way you do it and the way you handle people.
> If they don't you lose the client.
> 
> BTW, Afterwards I went to the property manager and showed them the pictures.
> They were glad I did it they laughed and commented "maybe this well get them not to park on the hill during a storm"
> 
> As for the professionalism in plowing, take a real close look at the pictures,
> The snow is packed in and really close to the car but not pushed into it hard front and back, as for the sides, well that is what is left from the storm and as close as I care to get to a car parked on a hill while plowing.
> 
> 2.
> I put the snow that was left on the hill by this car up close and personal, I wasn't about bring snow from other areas and really bury them.
> Thats for the next storm if they still want to park there.
> 
> 3.
> I thought about the towing option, but in these times I think a little hard work shoveling out your car is a better learning option than paying towing charges.
> 
> On a side note, they did shovel their car out and I went back and cleaned it up the following day.
> 
> Funny thing, there were no cars parked on the hill when usually there is. :whistling: Gee I wonder why


Good man


----------



## Spool it up

Professionally unecessary . but , there are exceptions to the rule . 

if you were told or notified and confirmed . get the shovel out or start a fire . that aint that bad , could have been towed $$$.00


----------



## BigBoyPlowin

You guys need to chill out... its snow not Syrup and Eggs smeared all over the car. 
We have one job to do, Make the street or account clear and safe for the general population. 
*Do you think the County cares about cars in the median/ shoulder when they come down the highway with a convoy of 5? 
*









*Do you think they raise their blade to prevent the car in the shoulder from getting covered in snow??? *

Why do most downtown cities declare snow emergencies?

No one gets the hint. They Don't need you in their way while they do their job.... And if you are, they're just going to work right around you!


----------



## Spool it up

BigBoyPlowin;1570705 said:


> You guys need to chill out... its snow not Syrup and Eggs smeared all over the car.
> We have one job to do, Make the street or account clear and safe for the general population.
> *Do you think the County cares about cars in the median/ shoulder when they come down the highway with a convoy of 5?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you think they raise their blade to prevent the car in the shoulder from getting covered in snow??? *
> 
> Why do most downtown cities declare snow emergencies?
> 
> No one gets the hint. They Don't need you in their way while they do their job.... And if you are, they're just going to work right around you!


i agree 100%:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## WingPlow

BigBoyPlowin;1570705 said:


> You guys need to chill out... its snow not Syrup and Eggs smeared all over the car.
> We have one job to do, Make the street or account clear and safe for the general population.
> *Do you think the County cares about cars in the median/ shoulder when they come down the highway with a convoy of 5?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you think they raise their blade to prevent the car in the shoulder from getting covered in snow??? *
> 
> Why do most downtown cities declare snow emergencies?
> 
> No one gets the hint. They Don't need you in their way while they do their job.... And if you are, they're just going to work right around you!


you are 100% right, they work AROUND you..
they dont go out of there way to push snow into the back, front AND sides of cars


----------



## GSS LLC

I've done it before. Told the p.m. what I did and why. When the car owner complained, the p.m. told them to get the hint. There's a right way to do everything.


----------



## Snow Picasso

MSsnowplowing;1570348 said:


> So here's the background.
> For the last 3 storms this person has been parking on the hill and hampering plowing efforts.
> They had been sent 3 notices not to park on hill during a snow storm.
> This last storm the fourth time they parked there.
> After the storm was over I was doing clean up, people were moving their cars so I could clean the parking spots.
> This person did not move their car on the hill.
> So enclosed their car with the left over snow.
> 
> The best part it was the last thing I did and as I was driving away they finally came out.
> 
> They threw up their hands and mouthed "WHAT THE F&&&"
> 
> Do you think they are going to park on the hill for future storms?
> 
> They are just lucky I didn't do it for the blizzard, That would have been a whole lot more snow.
> 
> View attachment 121986
> 
> 
> View attachment 121987
> 
> 
> View attachment 121988
> 
> 
> View attachment 121989


That's pretty funny! I've been there before, but you need to be careful.....You never know who your messing with! You might have to plow with one eye on that house! If it was my car I would have already taken my revenge.:realmad:


----------



## wilsonsground

I'd like what you did. But I'd have called a tow truck. Bet they'll do it again still. Jackasses never lern


----------



## FF/P215

I agree, 3 warnings and if the hint isn't taken, oh well. You didn't make an attempt to make it outrageous, and maybe next time they'll get it, that's all you can hope for. I'd say 5th time I'd stick them with a tow bill..


----------



## 03fordboss

xgiovannix12;1570598 said:


> Good man


x2Thumbs Up


----------



## icl

I have the same deal at the townhouses I manage. The "renter" in this case parks on the street because they want to make sure the driveway gets cleared. They were sent letters and nothing happened. When we got 14" in December I did the same thing as the OP, they have yet to park on the street in the last month even without snow if the forecast!


----------



## 94gt331

I've been tempted to plow people in tons of times, I have yet to do it. Even if there in my way out of ignorance or stupitdity I try my best to work around them as much as possible. They probaly don't realize what we have to deal with. Plus its hard to shovel out packed snow out from around your car. But sometimes too you have to plow people in. I dont disagree on what you did I'm sure you thought about what you did and made a proper descision on why you plowed them in. After plowing for a few years I learned that people are such dicks when it snows because it messes peopl up they get stuck in it and it makes them late to work and alot of times they take it out on the plow guys, that pisses me off because we are there to help them out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

94gt331;1571247 said:


> I've been tempted to plow people in tons of times, I have yet to do it. Even if there in my way out of ignorance or stupitdity I try my best to work around them as much as possible. They probaly don't realize what we have to deal with. Plus its hard to shovel out packed snow out from around your car. But sometimes too you have to plow people in. I dont disagree on what you did I'm sure you thought about what you did and made a proper descision on why you plowed them in. After plowing for a few years I learned that people are such dicks when it snows because it messes peopl up they get stuck in it and it makes them late to work and alot of times they take it out on the plow guys, that pisses me off because we are there to help them out.


It's the impression that you give to everyone that drives by that guy and sees what you've done. Whether they laugh or shake their head, it's the profession you represent not just your own company/attitude. Is it any wonder that we don't get the respect we deserve for the job we do?
From what I can see it takes more effort to plow that car in than it does to just work around it. Ask yourself.Is this a practice that should find it's way into an employee manual? You'll have your answer.


----------



## fireside

Nice. Next time just windrow around it staight blade to carry the snow than angle just before you get to the car. That just looks as you did it.The other way it's in the normal operations of plowing but just as effective.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

It's fun to think about, but I would never do it. I won't give anyone crap for doing it, you run your business your way, I'll run mine my way. Just be careful, you'd have a hard time explaining things if you slid into the car...but hopefully you got your point across.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Okay, I need to be clear on this.

1. 
the storm was over and the roads had been cleared except for that hill area because of cars parking there -(two of them)

2.
The storm ended at night and I came back the next morning to clean the parking spots. 
I was there for an hour clearing everyones parking spots.
I know an hour? well when you have people moving their cars from one side to another and there is at least a good 80 to 100 cars there.
It's a pita at times but I do charge them for that time so I grin and bear it.

3.
There was another car parked on that hill during the storm. 
The other car moved so we could clean it up that area when I was there.

4.
These people had been sent 3 letters from the management telling them not to park there during storms.
We plowed around them for the last 3 storms and during clean up. 
Not once did they come out and move their car even that day with the maintenance guy knocking on their door and telling them to move. 

So I had it with them, I plowed them in using the snow from the other car area because everything else was already plowed.

Would I do it again? Yep if the same thing happened.

3 strikes and your out.

Have a good one everyone and hopefully we well get some some snow to plow this Monday.


----------



## xgiovannix12

MSsnowplowing;1571517 said:


> Okay, I need to be clear on this.
> 
> 1.
> the storm was over and the roads had been cleared except for that hill area because of cars parking there -(two of them)
> 
> 2.
> The storm ended at night and I came back the next morning to clean the parking spots.
> I was there for an hour clearing everyones parking spots.
> I know an hour? well when you have people moving their cars from one side to another and there is at least a good 80 to 100 cars there.
> It's a pita at times but I do charge them for that time so I grin and bear it.
> 
> 3.
> There was another car parked on that hill during the storm.
> The other car moved so we could clean it up that area when I was there.
> 
> 4.
> These people had been sent 3 letters from the management telling them not to park there during storms.
> We plowed around them for the last 3 storms and during clean up.
> Not once did they come out and move their car even that day with the maintenance guy knocking on their door and telling them to move.
> 
> So I had it with them, I plowed them in using the snow from the other car area because everything else was already plowed.
> 
> Would I do it again? Yep if the same thing happened.
> 
> 3 strikes and your out.
> 
> Have a good one everyone and hopefully we well get some some snow to plow this Monday.


AMEN To that . BRING the snow !!!!!!


----------



## JTVLandscaping

All customers think they're your only one...so your time isn't important. As long as management doesn't care, then that's fine...the vehicle owner can say what they want, they aren't your boss. I'll talk to a pleasant tenant all day, but the rude ones I tell them to talk with the PM. I have once or twice windrowed the "wrong" direction to make my point...but I'm not comfortable with making it look intentional, but I totally get it.


----------



## maelawncare

Reminds me of one we did a few years back.

This was a apartment complex for college kids only. Every single spot is full. So in the winter we have designated parking spots that are painted white and we put up yard signs in each spot not to park there when there is snow.

This chick parked her car then walked out and moved our sign to the next parking spot. You can see her foot prints in the snow. Soooo, we buried her. Took before and after pics to cover my ass and noted all scratches etc. No complaints from her, and the property manager thought it was hilarious.


----------



## xgiovannix12

maelawncare;1571745 said:


> Reminds me of one we did a few years back.
> 
> This was a apartment complex for college kids only. Every single spot is full. So in the winter we have designated parking spots that are painted white and we put up yard signs in each spot not to park there when there is snow.
> 
> This chick parked her car then walked out and moved our sign to the next parking spot. You can see her foot prints in the snow. Soooo, we buried her. Took before and after pics to cover my ass and noted all scratches etc. No complaints from her, and the property manager thought it was hilarious.


Dam I wonder how she got out :laughing:


----------



## MSsnowplowing

maelawncare;1571745 said:


> Reminds me of one we did a few years back.
> 
> This was a apartment complex for college kids only. Every single spot is full. So in the winter we have designated parking spots that are painted white and we put up yard signs in each spot not to park there when there is snow.
> 
> This chick parked her car then walked out and moved our sign to the next parking spot. You can see her foot prints in the snow. Soooo, we buried her.
> 
> Ouch, I bet that took her at least an hour to shovel out, you got me beat hands down mine was like 15 to 20 minutes.
> 
> The funny thing is this was the first car I did this too.
> Other than plowing in at least 10 feet of snow piled 5 feet high in front of a private driveway -(bounced check and told to F. off when I went to collect cash, my first year plowing)
> 
> I don't make it a habit to bury cars but hey sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do to make a point.
> 
> I bet everyone has to some degree piled snow into a persons car that had been told not to park there.
> 
> Even if they well not admit it and claim they never did it.
> 
> After all we have to be professionals even if someone is thumbing their noses at us, right.
> 
> I'm not that professional and I admit it.
> I do a great job and take pride in what I do, but piss me off too many times and, well I like the last laugh.
> 
> Like I said before, 3 strikes and your out.
> You have to draw that line in the sand, no matter what type of business you are in, you need to decide what your limit is.
> 
> Have a good one and let it snow, snow, snow.


----------



## theholycow

MSsnowplowing;1570583 said:


> BTW, Afterwards I went to the property manager and showed them the pictures.
> They were glad I did it they laughed and commented "maybe this well get them not to park on the hill during a storm"


Having the manager's approval eliminates any question here. What you did is not wrong.



> I thought about the towing option, but in these times I think a little hard work shoveling out your car is a better learning option than paying towing charges.


Thoughtful and considerate even while making a point. I like it. I know if it happened to me I'd be pissed while digging out, then later I'd laugh about the friggin a-hole who did that to me...if the car was towed I might have trouble making that rent payment and I'd never laugh about it.

I don't think the use of the car in an emergency is a big issue, and it's not like there aren't plenty of counter-arguments about not having snow on the ground in an emergency, emergencies caused by snow on the ground, other cars and ambulances, etc...


----------

